# Are hardtails more fun?



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

This would have started a sh!tfight other places, probably will here too. 

I have spent a couple of weeks on the hardtail while the duallie was out of action while I was dealing with Monza.:madman: Last weekend I got back on the 5.5 and was totally underwhelmed by the difference. Very nice smooth ride, no doubt, but just lacking that edge. Pick a line? Nah, just ride through it, thats what the travel is for. The time on the hardtail did sharpen me up somewhat but I get lazy as soon as there is a shock under my arse.

Now I'm not going to the rigid or 29er extreme, just building up my hardtail with dual rings upfront and some of the other gear from the 5.5 to trial for a while, but I'm having trouble seeing why I'd build it again.

I'm also looking at getting another hardtail as the new fun bike to ride on JPG's pump track and other similar riding.

So my question is, Are hardtails more fun or is it just me?
Or the alternate wording, Am I turning into TR? (I hope not, fat men look silly on roadbikes.):lol:


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

A hardtail is all most people need for Bris' mild trails 
I was really surprised how fast/manageable my rigid bike was to ride in Daisy when I first rode it....and found a renewed interest in the place *yawn*


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

In the respect that they never seem to break down like duallies - yes.


----------



## alchemist (Jan 25, 2005)

Once you get rid of that double ring up the front and that ugly thing haning off the back you'll find how fun hey can really be.


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

I've got a FS and i'm building up a SS bike.The trail i normally ride is being turned into a smooth bike trail which i can see me using the SS on and the FS out at Menai.Be interesting to see what times i'll do on the SS


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

What, TR hasn't weighed in with his humble opinion regarding gears, suspension, small wheels yada yada yada etc? You get the idea.



That should bring him out. He He


----------



## Davos1 (Sep 7, 2006)

I certainly can have fun on my SS HT around Daisy though the Rush is a nice option to have .....an option I seem to take more casue I'm soft


----------



## JDBAUS (May 19, 2006)

I think it comes down the the horses for courses argument. Most of the riding around Brisbane is tame and riding it on a full sus just takes the fun out of it, so if that’s all you ride then a hard tail could be the way to go. That said I'm not giving up my sexy Enduro any time soon. Its great to have a bike that you know can handle whatever you throw at it, and no matter what conditions you come up against you'll be able to ride and have a lot of fun. Case in point I'm heading back home to Tassie for a few weeks over Christmas, and I know that I'll be loving the full suspension for bombing downhill or bouncing over rocks on Mt Wellington. It think if your riding somewhere new you can’t go passed a great solid FS bike.

That said I also have a Da Bomb Sputnik which is great fun to take out on the street for a bit of a fiddle, but too small for a trail bike. Oh and I've found that my fixed gear road bike has made road riding go from  to  

If I end up in Brisbane again I can see my self joining the rigid 29er crowd (maybe even fixing it), but then again maybe those big wheels will make it all to easy and I should go for a 24" rigid clown bike. Hmmmm small wheels making bike paths a challenge.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Nope...nope...*



Neildy said:


> This would have started a sh!tfight other places, probably will here too.
> 
> I have spent a couple of weeks on the hardtail while the duallie was out of action while I was dealing with Monza.:madman: Last weekend I got back on the 5.5 and was totally underwhelmed by the difference. Very nice smooth ride, no doubt, but just lacking that edge. Pick a line? Nah, just ride through it, thats what the travel is for. The time on the hardtail did sharpen me up somewhat but I get lazy as soon as there is a shock under my arse.
> 
> ...


 The answer to this question depends on several things ...........

1: Are you a big wuss?

2: Are the trails you ride really really rough?

3: Are you a big girls' blouse?

4: Is your name 'Foshizzle' ?

Most trails can be ridden on a HT. Hell ! .... most trails can be ridden on a damn rigid !

Unless the locations that you ride regularly demand a full susser, then the answer is .....

'No'.

Suspension was invented by the Devil Himself. You don't need no damn stinkin' suspension. Be a man and ride a HT......unless you want to end up a big gurl like Foshizzle.

R.


----------



## PNW (May 25, 2006)

Fun, what is the meaning of this word 
For me it's about what would be the fastest on a fairly technical trail. So that's why I'll be getting a short travel, 80mm, duallie in the new year.
5 1/2 inches is probably overkill on most Brissy trails, how about 4 inches, ElSaltamontes/Blur/Stumpy/Trance etc


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

I have an 06 X5 Ventana and a 97 Norco Team Issue hardtail now too. Only ridden the X5 once in 4 months because the Norco's rear rim was being replaced. I agree with all you said Neildy, the riding is so much more fun when you are feeling the trail. PS, the X5 frame is for sale too.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Gordyau said:


> What, TR hasn't weighed in with his humble opinion regarding gears, suspension, small wheels yada yada yada etc? You get the idea.
> 
> That should bring him out. He He


No sense saying what everybody already knows Gordy.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

PNW said:


> Fun, what is the meaning of this word
> For me it's about what would be the fastest on a fairly technical trail. So that's why I'll be getting a short travel, 80mm, duallie in the new year.
> 5 1/2 inches is probably overkill on most Brissy trails, how about 4 inches, ElSaltamontes/Blur/Stumpy/Trance etc


Where is sthis mythical trail you speak of Pete.
Still have not found a trail in Brisbane (barring DH courses) that cannot be ridden on my rigid SS 29er.


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

It's looking more and more likely the 5.5 frame will be for sale soon too Cruz.:skep:


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

My hard tail has been ordered and will be arriving mid week. :thumbsup: 

Anyone want to buy a large NRS frame?


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey Pete - how good a salesman are you? Tell me why I would want to buy your NRS when you are upgrading to a HT because it's more fun ....  

Cheers,
Graeme (riding an XTC ....)


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

Kalgrm said:


> Tell me why I would want to buy your NRS when you are upgrading to a HT because it's more fun ....




The NRS is a good XC platform but no longer suits my riding. A totally different geometry on the HT just makes it much more fun for me.


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Hopefully my new hardtail will make it here from the US of A after all and be ready in a couple of weeks time.

Neildy, we can always hang them on the wall behind the bar like fishermen do with their biggest catch.


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

It's a lot of money to hang on wall...

What HT did you end up getting?
I'll end up with at least one Santa out of this.


----------



## PNW (May 25, 2006)

TR said:


> Where is sthis mythical trail you speak of Pete.
> Still have not found a trail in Brisbane (barring DH courses) that cannot be ridden on my rigid SS 29er.


It's a trail that's riden fast but with lots of braking corrugations


----------



## Xenotime (Jun 1, 2006)

Hell yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Neildy said:


> It's looking more and more likely the 5.5 frame will be for sale soon too Cruz.:skep:


I'll give you $1k, serious, can't justify near to the price you paid / they go for, and can get a new duallie frame of other sorts for $1.5k delivered.. What size ?

I think we're all on the same page and basically want to keep it real and have fun. Daisy on my duallie was a chore, no challenge, now on the rigid SS I actually like riding there.
PNW, you'll tire of the racing/training formula as we all did and you'll be looking for something different :thumbsup:


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Dillon said:


> I'll give you $1k, serious, can't justify near to the price you paid / they go for, and can get a new duallie frame of other sorts for $1.5k delivered.. What size ?
> 
> *But not of this standard with customs etc. You would be lucky to get a steel hardtail landed here from the USA for under $2000aud*
> 
> ...


*How could I get tired of something I have never started?*


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

_...joy oh joy ... a fun looking thread... _ :thumbsup:

...back in the day (when MC and I were younger laddies) we only had fully rigids and we rode them everywhere and had a ton of fun... ... Cootha was actually gnarly back then but we did hike a bike a fair bit


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

The Santas are way too harsh in the rear for me. I won't go to aluminium unless I am forced to. But you are probably using yours for jumping and stuff too Neildy?


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

One of the hardtails will be set up for jumping the other for trails with most of the gear from the 5.5. Then all I have to do is learn to jump properly...:lol:


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

Come back down to Nerang when you get your HT's lads, you will blitz the uphill climbs :thumbsup: but suffer the downhill rocky stuff  

First its Proff buying a roadie,Dogtank on a ss clownbike, now you guys, whats next, sipping Latte's down southbank after your sunday morning road ride :skep: 

HAS THE WORLD GONE MAD :madman: 

 

G


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

Pitto said:


> Come back down to Nerang when you get your HT's lads, you will blitz the uphill climbs :thumbsup: but suffer the downhill rocky stuff
> 
> First its Proff buying a roadie,Dogtank on a ss clownbike, now you guys, whats next, sipping Latte's down southbank after your sunday morning road ride :skep:
> 
> ...


ask TR about his new steed it evan has gears WFTut:


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

But what about the extra traction and comfort you get from a dually? Not to mention being able to bust out the big drops?

You guys are just all getting old and loosing your nerve, by going back to a hardtail your giving yourselves excuses not to be extreme doods.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

JimmyAU said:


> ask TR about his new steed it evan has gears WFTut:


Fully rigid still though dude.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Pitto said:


> First its Proff buying a roadie,Dogtank on a ss clownbike, now you guys, whats next, sipping Latte's down southbank after your sunday morning road ride :skep:


When is this???
I am in.


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

NoWay Ray said:


> But what about the extra traction and comfort you get from a dually? Not to mention being able to bust out the big drops?
> 
> You guys are just all getting old and loosing your nerve, by going back to a hardtail your giving yourselves excuses not to be extreme doods.


Isn't your new Ride Riged Ray


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

JimmyAU said:


> Isn't your new Ride Riged Ray


 sorry, forgot to add the little sarcasm emoticon to my post...

gears and suspension, who needs em eh, although seems TR decided he DID need some gears...


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

I don't care if i am soft i love my gears and sus

the Fat Heckler for having fun and the anorexic one for racing


----------



## jpg (Dec 30, 2005)

Neildy said:


> One of the hardtails will be set up for jumping the other for trails with most of the gear from the 5.5. Then all I have to do is learn to jump properly...:lol:


Let me guess, Chameleon and Jackal ?? (or the DMR ??)

The only dually I would love to try next is a Transition Bottlerocket - there's a demo bike at Buller this summer.....useless for QLD though


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

HEY ! I saw the Bottlerocket first !


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

JimmyAU said:


> I don't care if i am soft i love my gears and sus
> 
> the Fat Heckler for having fun and the anorexic one for racing


That's what it IS all about! At the moment, I'm having fun riding my suspenionless and gearless bicycle...


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

Jackal for sure, not sure about the Chameleon yet.
I do have one in my laundry at the moment that could tempt me for the right price...:idea:


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Could suggest the Cove Handjob and Stiffee, the Evil Soveriegn, a whole stack of DMR's, the new Pace 303, On-One Inbred and Gimp and the Cotic Soul as being very suitable hardtails.


----------



## jpg (Dec 30, 2005)

Neildy said:


> Jackal for sure, not sure about the Chameleon yet.
> I do have one in my laundry at the moment that could tempt me for the right price...:idea:


Sweet, bags a ride on the Jackal when it arrives...as for the Chameleon, computer says no  (my build building budget is hopefully going toward a Buller trip in Feb).


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

jpg said:


> Let me guess, Chameleon and Jackal ?? (or the DMR ??)
> 
> The only dually I would love to try next is a Transition Bottlerocket - there's a demo bike at Buller this summer.....useless for QLD though


Hmmm could be Old Yellars replacement


----------



## jpg (Dec 30, 2005)

You *will* have plenty of good homes to baby sit it when you're out of town :thumbsup: 

Allen would most likely have some demo's that could be cheaper (as he's just down the road from the Transition guys..)


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

then again the Gran mal looks good too


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Just a comment...the reason they are so cheap is that some models use the same yokes/chainstays/seatstays/mounts as the FRM - probably made in the same factory as most things are. Do not assume these frames are light.
Cheap, light, strong - pick one


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

JimmyAU said:


> Hmmm could be Old Yellars replacement


Does this mean you have that "other" purchase out of the way then???


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

no the other purchase will be before any bling for me, it is just my daily dreaming of a new bike:madman:


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

Dillon said:


> Just a comment...the reason they are so cheap is that some models use the same yokes/chainstays/seatstays/mounts as the FRM - probably made in the same factory as most things are. Do not assume these frames are light.
> Cheap, light, strong - pick one


thanks Dillon but as Ray mentioned i have to buy a different type of bling first.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Van ?


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

Dillon said:


> Van ?


Rhymes with bling Dillion...


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

Dillon said:


> Van ?


think smaller and Shinier


----------



## Dogtank (May 16, 2006)

NoWay Ray said:


> Rhymes with bling Dillon...


King Villain?


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

JimmyAU said:


> think smaller and Shinier


Like bikes, it doesnt stop at one, either. 

The better half got all 3 within 24 months.

Best be workin some overtime, Jimmy :thumbsup:



G


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

Was it a Switchback you had Cruz?
What size?


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Ahhhhh some see-through sparkly bling for someone else ? so who is it ?  
I'm sure she'll accept a van instead...

About time you joined the rest of us down-trodden types  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Get back on topic Neil ! I'll call someone over here !


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

Sorry...



NoWay Ray said:


> Rhymes with bling Dillion...


Is Jimmy going to Sing some Dylan?


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

Neildy said:


> Sorry...
> 
> Is Jimmy going to Sing some Dylan?


Geez, leave out one little comma, and look at all the drama it causes...


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Yeah he'll be singin' the blues alright ...


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

cruz said:


> Could suggest the Cove Handjob and Stiffee, the Evil Soveriegn, a whole stack of DMR's, the new Pace 303, On-One Inbred and Gimp and the Cotic Soul as being very suitable hardtails.


I've gone through these suggestions via the interweb, thanks Cruz.
Why is a man of such excellent taste in frames riding a Norco?

I think I've fallen in love with the Evil Sovereign but the idea of owning a bike called a Handjob is appealling too. Thinking cap on time...


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Handjobs don't cost hundreds anymore old man ...

We supported single-mums on Sat night as well  unrelated comment of course !


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

Dillon said:


> Handjobs don't cost hundreds anymore old man ...
> 
> We supported single-mums on Sat night as well  unrelated comment of course !


And no phone call to me?
Some mate you are...


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Pete said you weren't allowed out...
I was a +1 anyhow, they were above average as well, I was surprised. Got a free pass for you as well...

How about that weather hey ! haha.


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

Dillon said:


> Pete said you weren't allowed out...


I said no such thing. :nono:

:eekster:


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Sorry...when you said you guys were having a quiet night in together ... I assumed ...


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

That just means its Funniest Home Video night.rft:


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Neildy said:


> Was it a Switchback you had Cruz?
> What size?


Yeah, an orange 17 inch Switchback. Sold it to a mate of Eric the Pirate after his bike was stolen.

Also look at Wolfhound, Soulcraft, Strong, Retrotec, Sycip in the US of A. The Wolfhound would be right up your alley. Buy one so we all get to see one in OZ. :thumbsup:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=2121

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=10601

http://www.ingliscycles.com/

http://strongframes.com/

http://www.soulcraftbikes.com/

http://www.wolfhoundcycles.com/testimony.html


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh, and my 97 Norco Team Issue. http://community.webshots.com/slideshow?ID=549509083&key=bLRagU


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

Rainman said:


> The answer to this question depends on several things ...........
> 
> 1: Are you a big wuss?
> 
> ...


+1:yesnod:


----------



## Dogtank (May 16, 2006)

Neildy said:


> I've gone through these suggestions via the interweb, thanks Cruz.
> Why is a man of such excellent taste in frames riding a Norco?
> 
> I think I've fallen in love with the Evil Sovereign but the idea of owning a bike called a Handjob is appealling too. Thinking cap on time...


Friend of mine in the UK rides a Stiffee (missus) & loves it - good fast singletrack bike that can take a bit of a beating too *fnarr*..

Another one has just got an on-one 456 which he reckons is the business.

How about an Orange P7/Evo6/Crush?


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

So lads, how did TTR Workshop go lastnight??

We want to see pics.

G


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

Pitto said:


> So lads, how did TTR Workshop go lastnight??
> 
> We want to see pics.
> 
> G


OK - some pics of my new hardtail are linked below.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=2453382#post2453382


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

Decision made, deposit paid!

DMR Switchback to be built next week hopefully.


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

Neildy said:


> Decision made, deposit paid!
> 
> DMR Switchback to be built next week hopefully.


Hmm Can i join your Gang:thumbsup:


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

so what happened to the Rocky Mountain??


G


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

Still got the Mountain Cycle, for the moment at least.

Jimmy, you have to buy your own new bike to join the gang. 
Retire Old Yellar, it's time.


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

Neildy said:


> Still got the Mountain Cycle, for the moment at least.
> 
> Jimmy, you have to buy your own new bike to join the gang.
> Retire Old Yellar, it's time.


i had a look at a Switchback today a sandy cream colour


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

cruz said:


> Oh, and my 97 Norco Team Issue. http://community.webshots.com/slideshow?ID=549509083&key=bLRagU


Very nice!


----------



## climbbikeskione (May 28, 2006)

*It reallly depends on your definition of FUN!*



Rainman said:


> The answer to this question depends on several things ...........
> 
> 1: Are you a big wuss?
> 
> ...


Rainmain....where do you ride? Come on now...I'm really trying to find the benefits of a rigid set up...Yes it is lighter...Yes it might be less flexy on climbs...But what are you setting out to enjoy about the overall ride? Is it the climb? Is it the machosism of pain? Or is it just the idea of being different? I got into Mt biking because I love to be outdoors(of course) and I love the thrill it offers...but what do you really enjoy about riding? Do you have any real elevation where you are from? To me the rewarding part of Mt biking is the descent. Yes, I do love a great climb and I am known to do regular 4 hr epics on a weekly basis. All I ask and try to point out is: Isn't riding downhill is inherantly exhilarting! Suspension not only enhances this experience but allows the rider to explore new relms of possibility...There is so much to explore and experience that it seems to me riding rigid denys a lot of this potential. I have two rigid bikes that I do have a lot of fun on...but nothing makes me smile more than going as fast as possible and catching as much air as possible...I guess all in all it's relative to the ride under your ass and your own preference of riding....but to me...suspension has it's place.........to each his/her own!


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

climbbikeskione said:


> Rainmain....where do you ride? Come on now...I'm really trying to find the benefits of a rigid set up...Yes it is lighter...Yes it might be less flexy on climbs...But what are you setting out to enjoy about the overall ride? Is it the climb? Is it the machosism of pain? Or is it just the idea of being different? I got into Mt biking because I love to be outdoors(of course) and I love the thrill it offers...but what do you really enjoy about riding? Do you have any real elevation where you are from? To me the rewarding part of Mt biking is the descent. Yes, I do love a great climb and I am known to do regular 4 hr epics on a weekly basis. All I ask and try to point out is: Isn't riding downhill is inherantly exhilarting! Suspension not only enhances this experience but allows the rider to explore new relms of possibility...There is so much to explore and experience that it seems to me riding rigid denys a lot of this potential. I have two rigid bikes that I do have a lot of fun on...but nothing makes me smile more than going as fast as possible and catching as much air as possible...I guess all in all it's relative to the ride under your ass and your own preference of riding....but to me...suspension has it's place.........to each his/her own!


The answer to most of your questions for me is YES.
And last time I checked I have about 2 foot of useable suspension in my legs and 1 foot in my arms.

Seriously though.
I am not sure where you are but up here in Brisbane there is not one single trail (other than actual downhill courses) where any suspension is actually needed. The conversion by myself and others up here to rigid bikes is a reaction to this dumbing down of the trails in order to maqke them at all technical.
I also feel that some riders have forgotten/never had the skills of picking their line through technical sections due to the fact that they can plow straight through it instead and allow their suspension to smooth it out.
Your comment about suspension enhancing the riding experience is hilarious and I really dont know what to say other than I can ride most technical downhill sections I have found on my rigid SS 29er. It certainly does not deny any potential other than on proper DH courses of which there are few up here. If I was planning to ride one of these it certainly would not be rigid, but then again it would not be on a hardtail XC bike of any type and may not even be on a hardtail.


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Hopefully I will be able to post my new one up here soon. (sniff, sniff)

Hopefully!!!!!!


----------



## andy_n (Jan 7, 2006)

Neildy said:


> Still got the Mountain Cycle, for the moment at least.
> 
> Jimmy, you have to buy your own new bike to join the gang.
> Retire Old Yellar, it's time.


So Neildy if you are still on the Mtn Cycle at the moment, which one of you had the freshly built Santa on Friday?

Just noticed the Pete's new bike thread, I will retreat away now


----------



## Dogtank (May 16, 2006)

TR said:


> The answer to most of your questions for me is YES.
> And last time I checked I have about 2 foot of useable suspension in my legs and 1 foot in my arms.
> 
> Seriously though.
> ...


No mention of fun there TR. Some people like picking their way through on a fully rigid, some people like ploughing their way through on a full sus. I was surprised how well the girls BMX i was riding on the clunker challenge got through Pony Express and i reckon i could ride most Brisbane trails on it. But would i have as much fun as on my hardtail SS or 5" duallie? Personally, no.

What you need to ride a trail and what you enjoy riding a trail with may differ...as you say, all brisbane XC trails can be ridden with 26" wheels on a sub-$500 bike and we all choose to expand on that in our own ways. As climbbikeskione finished off, to each their own...


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Dogtank said:


> No mention of fun there TR. Some people like picking their way through on a fully rigid, some people like ploughing their way through on a full sus. I was surprised how well the girls BMX i was riding on the clunker challenge got through Pony Express and i reckon i could ride most Brisbane trails on it. But would i have as much fun as on my hardtail SS or 5" duallie? Personally, no.


And some of us can plow through on a fully rigid if the mood takes us (on some trails, not all).
I find both fun on my fully rigid within reason.
Obviously there is stuff I have to pick through as do most people on a hardtail.

climbbikeskione's question wass directed at people riding fully rigid, not those on hardtails with suspension from what I could tell.


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Just received this info from the US. woohoo!!!

"i sent the frame out today via usps ems! i made the dimensional size 
cut off by just one inch. 

the tracking number is EQ @#$%^&*( US. the frame should be in 
australia this friday. let me know when it arrives."


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

cruz said:


> Just received this info from the US. woohoo!!!
> 
> "i sent the frame out today via usps ems! i made the dimensional size
> cut off by just one inch.
> ...


Excellent news Cruz!!!


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Well what is it ??


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

About time cruz!

Mine is looking like taking a little longer due stupid car rego showing up.:madman:


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

She is alive, built up and on her way up to Bunya for some tweaking to get her ready for tomorrows ride. Pics to come.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Sweet as, I'm sure we will ogle in the morn, not even sure what it is yet !


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

I see no pics...


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

The roadie amongst us has some pics of her but it appears he is too busy playing with skinny tyres at the moment. E-mail sent.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Aaargh, spoilt with gears and no flash !


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Slowly getting the feel for her and it is all good.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

I emailed these out to everyone.
Not sure why they have not been received?!?!?!


----------



## jpg (Dec 30, 2005)

Hmm, I can think of .243 reasons why they are better


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

I think I can read PG's mind thru this webpage as to his Too-big-Lizard replacement ...


----------



## jpg (Dec 30, 2005)

A John Edward you will not make 

Complement, not replacement (the 1x1 is up for grabs..)


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

PG, aim higher and find 303 reasons why they are better.
Carries a lot more Pace out on the track too.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Ah I see ... my reading was clouded by your indecision


----------



## elAdi (Nov 27, 2006)

When I started riding, I rode a RIGID Trek (don't remember what model). The guys I rode with all were experienced riders, most of them riding hard tails, some of FS'. And I just went with them, I didn't even really question why I didn't have any shocks. I just try to follow them: up-hill, down-hill, flats. Whatever. That was mostly in upstate New York, which has some really cool parks and some of them are quite technical. I think, part of the HT vs DS is just about stigma.
That being said, personally, I don't like FS. My riding style is aggressive, my bike setup is aggressive (whoever had the idea of raised handle bars? hehehe) and FS just takes some of that away. Makes me feel like that aggression is sucked out of me by the bike before it gets onto the trail. But that's me...


----------



## jpg (Dec 30, 2005)

cruz said:


> PG, aim higher and find 303 reasons why they are better.
> Carries a lot more Pace out on the track too.


303 ways to sound like a curtain track  nice seven by the way (should have a George Costanza logo on it)

Yes, indecision will kill you, or will it, maybe.... ??

ETA Friday - just in time for jumps on Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## Oppy (Nov 9, 2006)

Are Hard-tails more fun? Such a subjective subject. 

I think that hard-tails are more flexible than full suspension bikes, given that versatility then they provide more opportunities for fun. If your riding does not incorporate many styles then a dually may be fine for you.

My personal hard-tail has a 3-5 inch travel fork with u turn and lockout, 20mm through axle and 8inch rotor the back end is all xc with full gears. I trail ride it, xc race, enduro, Dh, trials, north-shore, street, dirt jumps and guess what is does all of those well. I used to own a 4inch travel dually which I trail rode it, xc raced, enduro, Dh, trials, north-shore, street, dirt jumps and guess what it did poorly at more of those than the hard tail so for me hard-tails are more fun. I also rode my hard-tail to commute, to the corner store on Sundays and anything else.

If I had to have only one bike it would be a hard-tail, but I don't so I have many bikes. The one I get the most out of though is the hard-tail.


----------



## Dogtank (May 16, 2006)

*Mmmmm - new bling......******* :thumbsup:


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

jpg said:


> ETA Friday - just in time for jumps on Sunday :thumbsup:


When ? where ? when ? where ?  sounds like a damn good plan for these bloody hot days ... mmm no pedalling 

Anyone else interested in a weeknight session at Redcliffe skate park sometime ?
Cos that's when people have time, no groms around, it's a great park for bikes and has very good lighting. :thumbsup:
Wed's are good for most people.
(this Wed night has a storm forecast anyhow)


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

nice ride ya got there old man... when are we riding next?!


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Dillon said:


> Anyone else interested in a weeknight session at Redcliffe skate park sometime ?
> Cos that's when people have time, no groms around, it's a great park for bikes and has very good lighting. :thumbsup:
> Wed's are good for most people


No interest in riding something different sometime people ?


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Dillon said:


> No interest in riding something different sometime people ?


Sorry Dillon.
Checked my road bike, my track bike and my 29er with freaky H-bars.
None of them are suitable for a skate park.

Guess I am just stuck in a rut?!?!?!


----------



## jpg (Dec 30, 2005)

Dillon said:


> No interest in riding something different sometime people ?


Yeah - I'll go, blocked for the next week though...


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Cool, if anyone likes pumping or rolling, then skate parks are right up your alley...


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

So you want to hang with the trogs at Redcliffe???
You guys and your funny bikes.


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

After a minor complication due to a slag of weld in the headtube, here it is!
My new DMR Switchback. Just needs to be cleaned up and I'll try and take some daylight shots tomorrow.


----------



## PNW (May 25, 2006)

I hope it's bomb proof big fella:thumbsup:


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

Noice......... :thumbsup: 

another TTR Workshop build done in record time i see.  

G


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Fark, how many bikes it that now !   
I think I see my stem ...  :thumbsup:


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

This is number 8 
9 soon to follow...

Not your stem but it may be needed in the future.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

How many hardtail frames does one man need ?


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

The Rumble is going to a good home, so it'll be two.


----------



## nikko (Sep 28, 2006)

Dillon said:


> Anyone else interested in a weeknight session at Redcliffe skate park sometime ?
> Cos that's when people have time, no groms around, it's a great park for bikes and has very good lighting. :thumbsup:
> Wed's are good for most people.


I'm right for Wed 20/12 Dill baby. Been to Paddo a couple of times and am feeling a bit more comfortable on crazy big wheeled bike. Officially my last day of work for the year and would be a stirling way to celebrate

Neildy has a DMR, Giant Pete has a Chameleon - that makes four of us! Who else wants to come? TR, be a pioneer of 29er Freestyle! :thumbsup:

Will you be bringing your BMX Dillon? If so, just how long a go do I get?


----------



## jpg (Dec 30, 2005)

Dillon said:


> How many hardtail frames does one man need ?


N+1 

Crappy pics, but you get the idea...



















:arf: those Pikes - shine on you crazy diamonds !!!


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Yeah Niko, see you then for sure ! hopefully others come along.

Hey PG, I thought that frame had a nice tight head angle then I saw you still had it on the stand ! Looks like TBH's pics ...


----------



## nikko (Sep 28, 2006)

Why is my post all the way up there? ^^^^


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

Daaaammm... nice... I mean I ain't into jump bikes but that is cool... 
didn't know 243 was in Oz?! Or is that an import? If so how did you decide on that frame? I mean did you ride someone else's to know how it was or did you just take a punt that it was going to be ok?


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

FTR have been selling .243 for years.


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

nikko said:


> Why is my post all the way up there? ^^^^


Hi Nikko - I think it's because the default setting for the MTBR forums is to order the posts not on when it was posted but on your mother in law's date of birth..... Actually, because you quoted Dillon's post it will put you post just under his and this post will be just under yours with all the later posts below. You need to change one of the viewing options to make the posts display in the order in which they were posted.

Edit - check the top right corner of one of the headers and you will see "Diplay Modes" with a little drop down menu. Try selecting the one that says "Linear" and see hoe you go.


----------



## jpg (Dec 30, 2005)

Electric Panda said:


> Daaaammm... nice... I mean I ain't into jump bikes but that is cool...
> didn't know 243 was in Oz?! Or is that an import? If so how did you decide on that frame? I mean did you ride someone else's to know how it was or did you just take a punt that it was going to be ok?


Not much chance to ride them over here - mostly the middle frame (no gusseting - just straight tubing, that's the DH/DJ/FR frame) - just wanted a good quality chromo frame...243's are pretty well respected it seems.

It would be one of only a handful in Oz...soon to be at a skate park near you..

Best of all - a balanced transaction (1x1 sold for the same price as the .243 complete) - hence a happy Minister for War and Finance :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

Nooice PG...:thumbsup: 


Soo how many laps of the pump track has she seen


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Action pics please....


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

This is my hardtail. Terrible head angle for sprinting atm but should be ok for a DH experiment on Sunday with 130mm front travel, am just going to change the tyres obviously ...
I'm going to put the forks down to 80mm after that.


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

I am stonkered how as to how much time and mullah you blokes get to spend on your pushies... 

...I'd like to show this thread to my Wench to show her what other blokes get to do and really I am quite reasonable... oh yeah, that's right she thinks I spend too much time on here too!!


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

JimmyAU has the right idea, Hell, Em even bought her own Bling [ironhorse Sunday] :thumbsup:

I cant complain, My wifes been great with my addiction. She even approves of the TTR clan i hang out with 

After the Roadie Rob training day, i am keen to learn more techniques to improve my riding on my Reign, before i look at getting another bike. I have in mind a STP that the wife can use
as a "ride to the park" bike.

G


----------



## jpg (Dec 30, 2005)

Electric Panda said:


> I am stonkered how as to how much time and mullah you blokes get to spend on your pushies...


I'd hazard a guess that I'd have spent less than you would on your one bike (none of my bikes are new). :thumbsup:


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Electric Panda said:


> I am stonkered how as to how much time and mullah you blokes get to spend on your pushies...


Work hard, ride hard and then spend hard


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

Dillon said:


> Action pics please....


Not quite an action shot, but during a break in the action.


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

I like.


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

Neildy was one happy boy on the ride this afternoon. A smile from ear to ear. 

It's a sweet ride too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

What's this 1st gear stuff ! ?


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

Dillon said:


> What's this 1st gear stuff ! ?


I'm fat and lazy... :skep:


----------



## jpg (Dec 30, 2005)

Hardtail pride ride ??


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

jpg said:


> Hardtail pride ride ??


The Team Tortoise Racing hardtail division out for the new bike's settling run. A great ride too.


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

jpg said:


> Hardtail pride ride ??


I'm in, off the bouncy bike and onto pretty bike for Hardtail pride.


----------



## Syconate (Dec 13, 2005)

GiantPete said:


> The Team Tortoise Racing hardtail division out for the new bike's settling run. A great ride too.


There may be more divisions of TTR than members soon! 

Must be time for a new bike Neildy, its been at least 24hrs.


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice build up Neildy. See it on Thursday night?


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

Yep, it'll be there. You just bought the Seven for the magnificent seven line didn't you?


----------



## SC Fairy (Sep 5, 2006)

Geez looks like I'm gonna have to drag out the old HT, dust off the cobwebs, put on some dirt tires and join you guys for a spin sometime  

World's gone mad!!

BTW very nice bike you have there Neildy :thumbsup:


----------



## cam-i-am (Sep 15, 2005)

in a TR-Type-Against-The-flow type reaction I might ride tomorrow on my 215mm travel pleasure sled.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

I'll use my 10mm travel beast


----------



## cam-i-am (Sep 15, 2005)

can you adjust your travel if you pump your tyres up firmer D?


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Correct. And tyre compound affects rebound settings


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Neildy said:


> Yep, it'll be there. You just bought the Seven for the magnificent seven line didn't you?


No. that is all Cam's imagination and he found a good pic too.


----------



## cam-i-am (Sep 15, 2005)

cruz, maybe you misunderstood me when I was talking about your magnificant seven.....


----------



## Onie (Sep 15, 2005)

*Are hardtails more fun but...*

Full suspension mountain bike improves off-road cycling performance

AIM: The purpose of the present study was to determine the effects of suspension systems on the cycling performance of cyclists during off-road bicycling.

METHODS: Eight elite male cyclists performed 30-minute riding tests on bicycles with 2 different suspension setups: front suspension (FS) and front and rear suspension (FRS). Heart rate, blood lactate concentration, pedaling power, cadence, cycling velocity, and completed distance during the trial were measured creatin kinase (CK), lactic dehydrogenase (LDH) and glutamic-oxaloacetic transaminase (GOT) were measured before and after the trials.

RESULTS: The average cadence during the trial was significantly higher with the FRS (73.6+/-6.1 rpm) than the FS (70.2+/-6.2 rpm). Subjects rode significantly faster on FRS (24.1+/-2.6 km/h) than FS bikes (22.9+/-2.4 km/h), although no significant difference was observed in pedaling power (240.7+/-26.6 W vs 242.2+/-28.8 W, FS vs FRS, respectively).

CONCLUSIONS: We conclude that the FRS improved cycling performance over rough terrain. FRS might therefore be more suitable for cross-country mountain bike races.

J Sports Med Phys Fitness. 2004 Dec;44(4):356-60

Thanks to my friend, Julio, for sharing this article! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Must have been very flat for such a high avg !


----------



## jpg (Dec 30, 2005)

cam-i-am said:


> cruz, maybe you misunderstood me when I was talking about your magnificant seven.....


Picking on physical deformities is pretty low (he has amazing monkey-like foot gripping skills as a result though..)


----------



## Dogtank (May 16, 2006)

Couint me in for a hardtail pride ride, but not tomorrow night (wounds + xmas party exclude me).

Now which of the 4 hardtails I've obtained (in the under 2 years I've been here) to ride *hmmmm*


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

Dogtank said:


> Couint me in for a hardtail pride ride, but not tomorrow night (wounds + xmas party exclude me).
> 
> Now which of the 4 hardtails I've obtained (in the under 2 years I've been here) to ride *hmmmm*


Mikes become a bit of a bike whore............... 

G


----------



## jimmy L (Oct 16, 2005)

Neildy said:


> This is number 8
> 9 soon to follow...
> 
> Not your stem but it may be needed in the future.


so many bikes and only one bottom... i hope your first wife doesn't know how many bitkes you been riding BTW nice looking bike dude.


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

No wife, no girlfriend, no kids. Life is good. 
I'm down to two complete bike and a duallie frame sitting on the bench. I just have a short attention span.:lol:


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

aaaaahhhh.... the Glory Days!! :thumbsup: ...I remember those... bugger all washing up to do..:winker: bugger all cleaning to do... fridge always free for a couple of cold beers... come home anytime...:band: have a bit of a scratch and not get glared at... :ciappa: no having to account for whereabouts... :arf: 


... and plenty of time for your hobbies... :thumbsup:


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

Electric Panda said:


> aaaaahhhh.... the Glory Days!! :thumbsup: ...I remember those... bugger all washing up to do..:winker: bugger all cleaning to do... fridge always free for a couple of cold beers... come home anytime...:band: have a bit of a scratch and not get glared at... :ciappa: no having to account for whereabouts... :arf:
> 
> ... and plenty of time for your hobbies... :thumbsup:


So why do we go and screw all that up for then???

hmm, I must confess to riding more and getting a new bike in the past 3 months I've been single again...


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Is this what I have to look forward to shortly?


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

cruz said:


> Is this what I have to look forward to shortly?


The ball's in your court MC.


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Maybe, but there is a machine shooting tennis balls at me at about 100 mikes an hour lately.


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

cruz said:


> Maybe, but there is a machine shooting tennis balls at me at about 100 mikes an hour lately.


hmmmm........... that sounds strangely familiar.


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

They even serve at you when you are asleep.


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

cruz said:


> They even serve at you when you are asleep.


Well, I took my bat and ball and decided I didn't want to play anymore. Best thing I ever did.

Good luck with the tennis.


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

Bad Santa, I like the look, sorry guys still playing doubles. I feel like an odd man out.


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

Gordyau said:


> Bad Santa, I like the look, sorry guys still playing doubles. I feel like an odd man out.


Hey Gordy. If doubles works for you then that's fantastic. Doubles is easier than facing the serving machine all the time. :thumbsup:

Do you have lights for night riding?


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

Onie said:


> Full suspension mountain bike improves off-road cycling performance
> 
> AIM: The purpose of the present study was to determine the effects of suspension systems on the cycling performance of cyclists during off-road bicycling.
> 
> ...


Well quantified, however the purpose of the present thread is to detirmine _if hardtails are more_ _FUN_! What has the controlled performance in "the lab" got to do with fun? 

Gotta go - I got a whole night of 12hr hardtail fun ahead of me tomorrow night and I need my beauty sleep - real bad!!!!!

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

Bad Santa said:


> Hey Gordy. If doubles works for you then that's fantastic. Doubles is easier than facing the serving machine all the time. :thumbsup:
> 
> Do you have lights for night riding?


Yes BS, yes I have. Not great, a few years old, should do the job. I looking for the next Thursday night ride at least.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Wow I finished a racebike BEFORE bedtime the night before  
Don't have a 24" DH tyre anymore so had to scab the FRM's rear wheel and front tyre, while swapping rotor and cassette.
Feels sweet with a slightly raised rear and hence steeper head angle.
See some of you in the morn :thumbsup: good to see some WC pro's racing tomorrow.


----------



## PNW (May 25, 2006)

Dillon said:


> Wow I finished a racebike BEFORE bedtime the night before
> Don't have a 24" DH tyre anymore so had to scab the FRM's rear wheel and front tyre, while swapping rotor and cassette.
> Feels sweet with a slightly raised rear and hence steeper head angle.
> See some of you in the morn :thumbsup: good to see some WC pro's racing tomorrow.


Photo of said bike please. You know what they say, no photo, didn't do it


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

You wouldn't like it anyway, but it's in this thread...


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Well it seems riding silly bikes for fun, pays off when it comes to some forms of racing  
I got 2nd overall in hardtail ! unbelievable !  :eekster: I thought all the younger guys would flog me anyhow.

On the first very rocky track in the morning I got 1st ! - what the.
Then on the loose, steeper, sandy, tight track I got 4th, but rode safe enough to maintain 2nd place overall. Got a free tyre and a podium for my efforts - have never stood on one  

Just give it a go fellas, had a great day, Only one fall in practice, lowside left-hander of course  knackered myself on the toptube/stem and knocked the shin on the way past the bike, can't really complain.

I hope Wenji, Alien and Gordy all had a good laugh at some things


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

Congrats mate! bloody good effort to beat those young wipper-snappers...  

and only a bit of bark lost  


.... reminds me why I don't do downhill


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

Dillon said:


> Well it seems riding silly bikes for fun, pays off when it comes to some forms of racing
> I got 2nd overall in hardtail ! unbelievable !  :eekster: I thought all the younger guys would flog me anyhow.
> 
> On the first very rocky track in the morning I got 1st ! - what the.
> ...


Excellent stuff Dillon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

...also good to see one of our generally laidback crew competing...


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

Big effort by Em, Jimmy and Mr Pickle. That first track should have brought a tear to the eye of any hardtail rider. That was just plain hard, well done Dill. Em and Jimmy also did a great job, just with rear spongy-ness.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Thanks guys, we'll see you all on bikes next race ...

See dorifto ?  look mum no brakes !


----------



## SC Fairy (Sep 5, 2006)

That was the best first DH race ever!!

Well done Dillpickle, what a top effort on a hardtail :thumbsup: The first track was a bit of a BT, it certainly kept you awake, i can't imagine what it was like on the hardtail :eekster: .

Second track was fun, those loose corners provided some great entertainment for the spectators. I think I amused Gordy on more than one occasion :madman: 

Also well done to Jimmy, top effort babe, the old heckler didn't let you down  .

Great to see Gordy, Wenji and Alien out there cheering us on.


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

SC Fairy said:


> That was the best first DH race ever!!
> 
> Well done Dillpickle, what a top effort on a hardtail :thumbsup: The first track was a bit of a BT, it certainly kept you awake, i can't imagine what it was like on the hardtail :eekster: .
> 
> ...


Well done Emm and Dillon with your podium finishes.

what a BT

had a great first DH race, the two courses where awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

Well done you crazy kids!!!


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Anyone for Redcliffe skate park this Wed evening ? Say 7pm ?
If no-one, we'll do it next Wed 20/12.


----------



## nikko (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm a possibility for this Wednesday though doubtful. Elder son has Futsal and I will be working down the Gold Coast so may get home late. Will bring my 6yr old shredder if I do come.

Have already informed all concerned that I am on for next Wednesday 20/12 & 7pm sounds good. Hopefully we won't have to put up with any 15yr old scrubbers this time though I'll be happy if anyone thinks you're my older brother again.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Niko not invited now !


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

I'm in for next Wed, been a while since I visited Ippy by the sea.


----------



## nikko (Sep 28, 2006)

:madman: :incazzato:


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Cool Neil.


----------



## proff42 (Jul 24, 2006)

Neildy said:


> I'm in for next Wed, been a while since I visited Ippy by the sea.


But you live at Ippy on the bay...


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Wow, great mate you got there !


----------



## jpg (Dec 30, 2005)

+1 (next week)....you driving ??


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

No I'm going to ride there !  
Yes I drive from work, straight up the gateway, see what happens that day...


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

Dillon said:


> Well it seems riding silly bikes for fun, pays off when it comes to some forms of racing
> I got 2nd overall in hardtail ! unbelievable !  :eekster: I thought all the younger guys would flog me anyhow.
> 
> On the first very rocky track in the morning I got 1st ! - what the.
> ...


Just a thought, would a 6" AM bike handle the track?? i know you rode on a hardtail, So i would say , Yes.

Might be worth looking into next time round, Just for fun.

G


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

Pitto said:


> Just a thought, would a 6" AM bike handle the track?? i know you rode on a hardtail, So i would say , Yes.
> 
> Might be worth looking into next time round, Just for fun.
> 
> G


Pitto
The Heckler handled the course well, you just have to be a bit more selective on line choice

Come along the next time we go for a DH day.:thumbsup:


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

Will do, Jimmy.

:thumbsup: 

G


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Pitto said:


> Just a thought, would a 6" AM bike handle the track??


It's what they're made for, not dirt bikepaths  the only difference to the 10" bikes is the speed on the track. People need to ride more of these sorts of trails and challenge their senses and their abilities. Repeated runs by way of a shuttle is not for the lazy, it's for those who want to learn.

All racing is fun, it's exactly what you make of it :thumbsup: 
See you out there.


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

No, it's for the lazy.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

I knew you'd say that ... it was a trap ... so how come you don't do shuttles then, huh ?


----------



## nikko (Sep 28, 2006)

Speaking of skate parks, check out this shot of the brand new Cairns park opening.

https://www.convic.com/images/news/cairnsopening01.jpg

Largest in Australia and my Chameleon and I will be visiting in Feb.  24hr lighting too and all of the ledges etc visible in the pic are legal to ride. Great to see real street features incorporated into the design. Shame I don't have pegs anymore.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Love the half-sphere


----------



## nikko (Sep 28, 2006)

There's one at Inala and I think they call them crucibles. Cover of Ride BMX UK has a pic of a guy upside down in one.

I really like the look of the clover leaf bowl in the background. Hip heaven. I'll have to practice spines and hips before i go. Not fracturing them, just jumping.


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

Are hardtails more fun?

NO they suck! Mine was seen flying through the air into the scrub last night, stupid piece of junk:madmax: Time to bring the ss back out!


----------



## jpg (Dec 30, 2005)

NoWay Ray said:


> Are hardtails more fun?
> 
> NO they suck! Mine was seen flying through the air into the scrub last night, stupid piece of junk:madmax: Time to bring the ss back out!


You have a full sus SS ??? funky tensioning.....or were you posting in the "are gears more fun" thread ??


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

No I do actually have a geared hardtail that I ride from time to time, although riding it makes me go back to the ss...


----------



## cam-i-am (Sep 15, 2005)

NoWay Ray said:


> Are hardtails more fun?
> 
> NO they suck! Mine was seen flying through the air into the scrub last night, stupid piece of junk:madmax: Time to bring the ss back out!


true, but if I tried to chuck my VPFree like you did last night in a hissy I probably would only manage a couple of feet...you really ghots some carry with the hardtail, which I'm sure was a lot more fun


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

cam-i-am said:


> true, but if I tried to chuck my VPFree like you did last night in a hissy I probably would only manage a couple of feet...you really ghots some carry with the hardtail, which I'm sure was a lot more fun


I was slightly annoyed at that point in time... I was kinda surprised how far I threw it:nono:


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

for Niko the parkboy .. it's entitled Scr-emo. classic 










From :
https://www.threadless.com/product/682/The_Scr_Emo


----------



## nikko (Sep 28, 2006)

Dillon said:


> for Niko the parkboy .. it's entitled Scr-emo. classic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

NoWay Ray said:


> Are hardtails more fun?
> 
> NO they suck! Mine was seen flying through the air into the scrub last night, stupid piece of junk:madmax: Time to bring the ss back out!


So Ray, a sufferfest on SS's tomorrow????


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

TR said:


> So Ray, a sufferfest on SS's tomorrow????


No thank you!!! sufferfest, more like one long walk....

Nope will frankenbike something together tonite if I have too, but I WILL be riding with gears tomorrow!


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

NoWay Ray said:


> No thank you!!! sufferfest, more like one long walk....
> 
> Nope will frankenbike something together tonite if I have too, but I WILL be riding with gears tomorrow!


Girly man!!!
It would only be a walk on the way up (probably due to wrong PSI or a worn chainring).


----------



## andy_n (Jan 7, 2006)

What would be the walk up???


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

andy_n said:


> What would be the walk up???


I dont know andy.
Ray is telling the story.
I have not ridden there before but Ray tells me I cant do it on the SS.


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Supposedly some very rocky hilly trails Andy. Are you coming along to show us some more trails out there?


----------



## andy_n (Jan 7, 2006)

Sandy hills not rocky. There are some very rocky hills if we come down Daisy's off Spring Mtn. There is one last climb to the top of Pyro's if you go the loop around that I doubt anyone tomorrow would make it all the way up.


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

What is it like in the wet then?


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Sounds like a different area to where Ray took them to last time.


----------



## andy_n (Jan 7, 2006)

Should be really good after this rain. Can someone PM me there phone number that so if I am running late I can ring someone? Sping Mtn, White rock area is mainly Sandstone, so it is naturally sandy, although there are some sweet rock parts. I think Ray took them down Daisy's last time, although I think he thought it was frogmouth. Frogmouth involves a hike a bike down a cliff face to start the track. I was hoping we could do which ever one he didn't do last time tomorrow. Make sure you throw in a snack for on top of Spring tomorrow. sometimes you can see the sand dunes of the islands from the top.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Andy
PM sent.
Do I really need a geared bike for the route you are taking us???
I have been offered a very nice loaner but will ride the SS if I can.


----------



## andy_n (Jan 7, 2006)

Should be okay, there is only one climb which I would say no one will clean anyhow. Op, might do it if he could come, because not only is it steep it is very technical. Actually going up spring shouldn't be as bad after the rain. Big Dan and I have riden our single speeds 80 to 90% of places out there.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Hmmmm.
Sounds like I am packing the Ventana then. 

Maybe not.
Too much trouble this late at night.


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

Great Ride this morning.
Thanks Andy for showing us around:thumbsup:


----------



## andy_n (Jan 7, 2006)

No problems, hope you guys found your way back to the car park well. It was a decent length ride by the time I got home, I had about another 12kms, after leaving you guys.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep, Big thanks Andy.
Always good to ride somewhere new and different.
SS, rigid next time I reckon.


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks to Andy for leading us around.

Well, I've managed to kill the hardtail frame, so, it now looks like a replacement will be required, what to get???


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Whatever you find on the footpath this time Ray?


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

NoWay Ray said:


> Well, I've managed to kill the hardtail frame, so, it now looks like a replacement will be required, what to get???


Is this a different problem to the one that caused you to be carrying your bike when we passed you on Sunday at Daisy?


----------



## andy_n (Jan 7, 2006)

You could possibly buy my Reign frame for the right price


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

Bad Santa said:


> Is this a different problem to the one that caused you to be carrying your bike when we passed you on Sunday at Daisy?


It's related, when the freewheel siezed, it caused the axle to rotate in the drop outs, which has chewed them up beyond what I'd call salvageable...


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

cruz said:


> Whatever you find on the footpath this time Ray?


As opposed to actually paying to get a Norco???


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

What size Reign is it Andy?
Might know someone if its a medium.


----------



## andy_n (Jan 7, 2006)

Can't get use to the way this site puts posts up????????

Only a small, and not too sure yet. If I get my way I will end up with both


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

andy_n said:


> Can't get use to the way this site puts posts up????????


At the top right hand corner of top most post above is a little drop down box called "Display Mode". Click on that and select "Linear". This will make it work just like another site you might be more used to. :thumbsup:


----------



## andy_n (Jan 7, 2006)

Cheers


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

Small would be even better if you want to sell it.


----------



## proff42 (Jul 24, 2006)

Neildy said:


> Small would be even better if you want to sell it.


Will this be bike 10 or 11 in 2 years? :eekster:


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

Why would I want a small frame bike?:skep: 

Read it again.


----------



## proff42 (Jul 24, 2006)

Says the man who used to ride unicycles for a living....  

I was thinking a nice dually for some DH work? :thumbsup: Then again your new toys are both very capable....


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

The wheels have been set in slow motion this afternoon for a big travel duallie.
As bargain priced bits come up the bike will be slowly built.


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

Neildy said:


> the bike will be slowly built.


Yeah right.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

:nono: now now, no public domestics  
Neil said he already discussed the household budget with his partner


----------



## hughesy88 (Jan 12, 2007)

hey ppls. i ride a dualie, for everything and yes u can say im ***** coz the ride is more comfortable. But they both r ment for different things, really. But i am lookin into buying a cheap hardtail, so i can hit the park, coz a skate park on a dualie, u just sort of loses its edge.


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

...ahhhh... you're Spanish?! No, no, wait let me guess... a new australian from somewhere in Asia?!... No, no hang on ... you're Asian but you learnt English in one of those 'English Colleges'?! 

Nothing wrong with them - they are a good start... Could I suggest you read some newspapers to get a better idea of what is expected when you want to communicate in written form in Australia. :thumbsup:


----------



## tomb (Sep 6, 2005)

Hardtails are more fun  Or at least I have found that to be the case recently.

I might just have some new hardtail bling on its way very shortly.

PS. Where has everyone gone?


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

Like they say in Moscow - Gonski!


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Welcome to MTBR *hughesy88*! We are all guilty of it from time to time, but your posts will be much easier for us to understand if you drop the SMS speak and hit the spell checker before posting. 

Even so, there was no real need for your little outburst was there EP? 

I admit I am a blouse wearing wuss. Okay make that a rigid single speed riding, blouse wearing wuss. I have an "adjustable" single speed hardtail in the final stages of a rebuild too. 

At the risk of turning this into a N+1 thread, I do have a long term plan to replace the hardtail frame with four inch travel dual suspension rig for the longer endurance events. I am also looking at something with slightly longer legs for some more serious "all mountain" style riding too. Having said that, after riding the rigid single speed machine as my only bike for a little over a year, I think we can safely bet that I will always have a hardtail of some description. And I will expect it to cope with the same trails that any of my other bikes can roll on. :thumbsup:

Dave.


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

tomb said:


> Hardtails are more fun  Or at least I have found that to be the case recently.
> 
> I might just have some new hardtail bling on its way very shortly.
> 
> PS. Where has everyone gone?


Tom, I knew you would come around to h/t fun again. Is there an IF on the way?


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Low_Rider said:


> Welcome to MTBR *hughesy88*! We are all guilty of it from time to time, but your posts will be much easier for us to understand if you drop the SMS speak and hit the spell checker before posting.
> 
> Even so, there was no real need for your little outburst was there EP?


Sorry Dave, I am with EP on this one.
No more to say on this though.


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

It is why they call him Epileptic Panda. With a slight touch of tourettes every now and then.


----------



## tomb (Sep 6, 2005)

cruz said:


> Tom, I knew you would come around to h/t fun again. Is there an IF on the way?


Unfortunatly not an IF, couldn't justify the $$$. But it will be the only one of its kind in the country


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Steel I hope Tom.


----------



## tomb (Sep 6, 2005)

:nonod:


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

hughesy88 said:


> But i am lookin into buying a cheap hardtail, so i can hit the park, coz a skate park on a dualie, u just sort of loses its edge.


 I put this phrase through the google translator and it came up with



> Hardtails *are* more _fun_.


Who would have thought, eh?



Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

tomb said:


> Hardtails are more fun
> 
> PS. Where has everyone gone?


I am not missing anyone here.
And gee where getting regular posting here not waiting 4 days.
No more to say on this though.


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

cruz said:


> It is why they call him Epileptic Panda. With a slight touch of tourettes every now and then.


..._snicker, snicker_ LMFAO...:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Foolery (Jul 7, 2006)

*hardtails*

I hope they are more fun, I can't afford the FS I want so I'm getting a better hardtail instead....


----------



## aeroshots (Oct 21, 2006)

http://pedalforce.com/online/product_info.php?products_id=3629

:thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

I can't speak for him, but judging by *Tom Foolery's* favourite trail, riding style and desire for a dually I guess that a cheap and lightweight mass produced carbon hardtail frame is probably not what he's after!


----------



## Tom Foolery (Jul 7, 2006)

Low_Rider said:


> I can't speak for him, but judging by *Tom Foolery's* favourite trail, riding style and desire for a dually I guess that a cheap and lightweight mass produced carbon hardtail frame is probably not what he's after!


Word. :thumbsup:


----------

